
UW team stores digital images in DNA – and retrieves them perfectly - MichaelAO
http://www.washington.edu/news/2016/04/07/uw-team-stores-digital-images-in-dna-and-retrieves-them-perfectly/
======
sanatgersappa
sweet!

